# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Guadiana >  Las cuencas del Tajo y el Guadiana recibirán 1,3 millones para la lucha contra especies invasoras

## F. Lázaro

EUROPA PRESS 22/01/2013

El Consejo de Gobierno ha autorizado este martes la firma de cinco convenios de colaboración con las confederaciones hidrográficas del Tajo y Guadiana, y tres empresas, para desarrollar medidas contra especies invasoras en estas cuencas, para las que se destinarán 1,3 millones de euros.

   Así, la inversión total asciende a 1.370.515 euros, financiada a un 50% por la Administración regional, con fondos europeos, y por las confederaciones y entidades beneficiarias, según informa el Gobierno extremeño en una nota de prensa.

   Todos los convenios están integrados en el proyecto Life Naturaleza y estarán vigentes hasta el 31 de agosto de 2017, informa el Gobierno extremeño en una nota de prensa.

Proyectos
   Según ha detallado el Ejecutivo autonómico, el proyecto de mayor cuantía, dotado con 494.783 euros, estará destinado a realizar acciones en la cuenca del Guadiana, tales como la eliminación de las poblaciones de almeja asiática, medidas de prevención para evitar la introducción del mejillón cebra en esta cuenca y también en la del Tajo, así como un inventario de las plantas exóticas invasoras.

   Otro de los convenios prevé actuaciones en la cuenca del Tajo enfocadas, sobre todo, a determinar las áreas de riesgo respecto al mejillón cebra y evitar su introducción, así como a luchar contra la especie Azolla Foliculoides. También se contempla la ejecución de un inventario de las especies invasoras Acacia Dealbata y Ailanthus Altíssima. Para todo ello hay previstos 160.000 euros.

Convenios con empresas
   Además de las medidas que desarrollen ambas confederaciones, la consejería también afrontará actuaciones con este fin con las empresasTragsatec, Gpex y Agroforex.  

   Así, con Gpex, el convenio de colaboración contempla 364.668 euros, encaminados a la elaboración e instalación de paneles informativos sobre el proyecto, el diseño de una página web, la realización de talleres educativos para escolares, y la edición de guías para la prohibición del comercio de animales y plantas invasoras, entre otras medidas.

   Con la compañía Agroforex, por otra parte, el acuerdo se establece para ejecutar medidas de control de transmisión de enfermedades del neovison a mustélidos autóctonos y su efecto en micromamíferos protegidos; para realizar ensayos para el control y la erradicación de la tortuga de Florida; así como para establecer técnicas de prevención, control y eliminación de las poblaciones de Azolla Filiculoides en la cuenca del Tajo. Para todo ello se ha previsto un presupuesto de 296.064 euros.

   El último de los convenios, con una dotación de 55.000 euros, es entre la Consejería y la empresa Tragsatec. Ambas partes elaborarán un protocolo de gestión para evitar el comercio y el mascotismo de especies invasoras, y editarán guías para la prohibición del comercio de animales y plantas invasoras.

Repercusión socioeconómica
   Al margen de estas actuaciones puntuales, con el desarrollo de estos convenios está prevista la creación de cuatro puestos de trabajo directos y al menos 45 empleos indirectos en el sector primario y en el de servicios.

   Todas estas acciones forman parte del compromiso del Gobierno de Extremadura por la conservación del medio ambiente de la región.

http://www.elperiodicoextremadura.co...as_707599.html

----------


## F. Lázaro

> También se contempla la ejecución de un inventario de las especies invasoras Acacia Dealbata y Ailanthus Altíssima. Para todo ello hay previstos 160.000 euros.
> 
> [...]
> 
>    Así, con Gpex, el convenio de colaboración contempla 364.668 euros, encaminados a la elaboración e instalación de paneles informativos sobre el proyecto, el diseño de una página web, la realización de talleres educativos para escolares, y la edición de guías para la prohibición del comercio de animales y plantas invasoras, entre otras medidas.


Para eliminar dos especies invasoras: *160.00 €*

Para carteles, página web y guías: *360.000 €*

No me extraña que el país vaya como va...

Esto es peor que lo del panel del plan E para el cambio de 3 bombillas. Vale más el panel que las dichosas bombillas.

----------

